# Hulk the 'pit bull' again....



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish the media would stop giving this dodgy money grabbing 'breeder' airtime.

How on earth can any breeder justify £45,000 for a puppy?!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...biggest-pitbull-enjoying-swimming-lesson.html


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

How can they claim that dog to be a pitbull? It's a saggy, hulking great lump?!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I really don't believe that 'pit bull' can swim with all that weight on him


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Shame the mother isn't featured, but I'm guessing she unimportant as it's all about a mahoosive dad and big bucks, and his cropped ears are awful.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That's probably the first time I've ever looked at a dog and found them ugly. Sorry  but he's just way to bulky and there is no way that dog is a purebred! He reminds me more of the grossly exaggerated American Bully....

And they're breeding dogs for 'protection' and boast that Hulk himself can snap a grown man's arm like a toothpick? Appears to me he's owned for image alone, and now a fantastic money making venture too. Why are they charging so much for the pups?  and where is mum?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well firstly, instead of bragging about why they're teaching the pups to swim, they might want to try clipping their claws.

Secondly, if anyone is foolish enough to pay that amount of money for a pup, good luck to them.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its a ridiculous looking dog and people are stupid to pay that money.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's probably the first time I've ever looked at a dog and found them ugly. Sorry  but he's just way to bulky and there is no way that dog is a purebred! He reminds me more of the grossly exaggerated American Bully....
> 
> And they're breeding dogs for 'protection' and boast that Hulk himself can snap a grown man's arm like a toothpick? Appears to me he's owned for image alone, and now a fantastic money making venture too. Why are they charging so much for the pups?  and where is mum?


Hey us Americans think they are gross and ugly as well.If i ever saw a dog that should be put down for its own good.....well ,do i have to say any more.......


----------



## tudorbunnies (Jan 13, 2016)

Hulk is not a Pitbull no matter what they say. Charging that price for a puppy is ridiculous, but more fool the idiots that pay it.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

£45,000 for a puppy - good lord  I think my eyeballs just popped out, that dog doesn't look like it is capable of anything. If I'm honest it just looks like a gigantic mess


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fools and their money ..... 

Poor dog


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

'I love this dog so much' - Hmm wonder if your love for the dog is for the dog itself or if its down to the £350,000 litter he sired? :Meh


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

Are there any other breeds where people can create crosses that look and act nothing like the original breed and still claim that the dog is that breed?
It's so weird to me. 
It would be like trying to say a Landseer Newfie is a BC, because, you know, the black and white thing. Same difference right?

APBT are supposed to be *athletic* dogs, agile and multi-purpose.

This is the breed standard for the American Pitbull Terrier:

















And some "real" APBTs



















Don't know any of these dogs, just quick google search.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Are there any other breeds where people can create crosses that look and act nothing like the original breed and still claim that the dog is that breed?
> It's so weird to me.
> It would be like trying to say a Landseer Newfie is a BC, because, you know, the black and white thing. Same difference right?
> 
> ...


yes this is a pitt bull and this is a very nice looking one at that.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

"No one in this world, so far as I know, and I have researched the records for years, and employed agents to help me has ever lost money by underestimating the intelligence of the great masses of the plain people."

Mencken.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Are there any other breeds where people can create crosses that look and act nothing like the original breed and still claim that the dog is that breed?
> It's so weird to me.
> It would be like trying to say a Landseer Newfie is a BC, because, you know, the black and white thing. Same difference right?
> 
> ...


That black pittie is stunning! What a shine to his coat!

Hulk is like a genetic experiment gone wrong  Take a bit of this, and that, and hey look! we have a new super duper monster of a pitbull! *sigh*

Like I said though he resembles an American Bully more than anything. Not sure whether they're the same type of dog just gone off at separate extremes or what, but the way of the American Bully is very unattractive and the dog certainly looks far from healthy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Are there any other breeds where people can create crosses that look and act nothing like the original breed and still claim that the dog is that breed?


Trouble is you have several breeds, including the American Pitbull Terrier under the "pitbull" label. Pitbull itself is a type, not a breed.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ummm no it doesnt








it looks nothing like this....This is a nice looking dog.....That other thing is a monstrosity.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I certainly don't mean an American Bulldog @Rott lover!

http://theabkcdogs.org/home/breeds/american-bully/standard/

I really don't know much about them. My only 'knowledge' of their existence is because of a contact I had on Flickr who owned and bred them. It seems the bigger and most exaggerated types are the most desirable. The dog I posted above weighs 98lbs at 17''!

ETA: More info.

"_The American Bully breed developed as a natural extension of the American Pit Bull Terrier. The APBT has maintained a characteristic appearance and temperament for over 100 years. As with any long-standing breed, several types evolved from the parent breed, with one in particular taking on a specific build and structure that is so unique it was wise to recognize it as a different breed altogether. That being the American Bully breed.The American Bully breed was subtly influenced by the infusion of several other breeds, which include the American Bulldog, English Bulldog, and Olde English Bulldogge."_

_The American Bully breed was recognized by the United Kennel Club on July 15, 2013_.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Are there any other breeds where people can create crosses that look and act nothing like the original breed and still claim that the dog is that breed?
> It's so weird to me.
> It would be like trying to say a Landseer Newfie is a BC, because, you know, the black and white thing. Same difference right?
> 
> ...


I have such a soft spot for pitties, and the 2 at the bottom are stunners. Poor Tank, can you imagine the strain on his heart and joints?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont think Hulk is ugly, I think hes kinda cute in a genetic experiment gone wrong kinda way - hardly his fault he looks the way he does. Why insist on calling him a Pit tho? Surely anyone wanting a decent Pit breeder would avoid this like the plague?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> I dont think Tank is ugly, I think hes kinda cute in a genetic experiment gone wrong kinda way - hardly his fault he looks the way he does. Why insist on calling him a Pit tho? Surely anyone wanting a decent Pit breeder would avoid this like the plague?


I think the people who can afford £45k for a puppy aren't interested in a decently bred Pit, they just want a celebrity dog :Banghead


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I would have thought the name Frankenstein would have been more appropriate than Tank, who like Frankenstein appears to have been created from an assortment of spare body parts


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I would have thought the name Frankenstein would have been more appropriate than Tank, who like Frankenstein appears to have been created from an assortment of spare body parts


Frankenstein wasn't the monster; Frankenstein created the monster.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I think the people who can afford £45k for a puppy aren't interested in a decently bred Pit, they just want a celebrity dog :Banghead


Yeah I know but i just dont understand why you would call it a pitt, when they are SO far removed from an APBT. Why not make up some fancy schmancy "designer" name...... like Gigantabully or some such nonsense.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Frankenstein wasn't the monster; Frankenstein created the monster.


Yes as above... the monster was called Frankensteins monster... Frankenstein was the mad scientist.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah I know but i just dont understand why you would call it a pitt, when they are SO far removed from an APBT. Why not make up some fancy schmancy "designer" name...... like Gigantabully or some such nonsense.


That's an awesome name!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Yes as above... the monster was called Frankensteins monster... Frankenstein was the mad scientist.


I stand corrected!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Poor Hulk !
and those poor little innocent puppies that have yet to have their ears painfully mutilated  !


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Hulk wouldn't look so bad with a slimmer figure & his ears intact, but doesn't even resemble a large pitbull. I expect his poor pups will become breeding machines too in order to earn that $45k back.

The related mail story on the panda chows makes you bit sad that more exploitative owners


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hulk towers above his handlers when standing on his hind legs and his bite is capable of snapping a man's arm 'like a toothpick' according to Grennan, but in this video he shows off his softer side as he cosies up to one of his puppies when bath time is done. 

He has been taught to attack and release on command as well as vault and assault would-be assailants in and on cars.

Above quotes from the owner and article.

With comments like the above, first thought was that it is going to do even more towards stereo typing and bad PR for bull breeds, as if that wasn't bad enough already. Not to mention possibly attract even more numpties instead of good responsible owners into likely getting one and trying to copy.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hulk towers above his handlers when standing on his hind legs and his bite is capable of snapping a man's arm 'like a toothpick' according to Grennan, but in this video he shows off his softer side as he cosies up to one of his puppies when bath time is done.
> 
> He has been taught to attack and release on command as well as vault and assault would-be assailants in and on cars.
> 
> ...


And then failing miserably and blaming it on the breed when it is again the idiot owners fault.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

If I'm honest - I think the dog looks fat, maybe that is why he weighs so much? 










This picture in particular made me think fat rather than fit


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

That dog is fat and obviously untrained


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> If I'm honest - I think the dog looks fat, maybe that is why he weighs so much?
> 
> View attachment 262125
> 
> ...


Not looking so well trained in that photo


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The majority of these ridiculous bully kennels all seem to be about little more than massive size.
Ooooh, 47000lbs at 12 months! Aaah, a 46" head! Pay thousands for stud fee, yes??
The websites look similar too. Very "ghetto"! Flames and skulls spiked collars and angry looking men in sleeveless shirts.

Penis extension dogs.
Sick.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I thought that as well.

Apparently having a mooch around a lot of the Pitbull people are up in arms about this breeder - especially because they are stating they are protection trained but have nothing to back up their claims other than pictures of a lunging dog.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

This is a video of weight pulling pitts


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

you will see a big difference in these dogs versus the hulking masses of the dogs in question.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> If I'm honest - I think the dog looks fat, maybe that is why he weighs so much?
> 
> View attachment 262125
> 
> ...


Absolutely!! Great fat lump.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> you will see a big difference in these dogs versus the hulking masses of the dogs in question.


Some of them were a more healthy physique, but sadly still being exploited as 'penis extensions' tho' !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> The majority of these ridiculous bully kennels all seem to be about little more than massive size.
> Ooooh, 47000lbs at 12 months! Aaah, a 46" head! Pay thousands for stud fee, yes??
> The websites look similar too. Very "ghetto"! Flames and skulls spiked collars and angry looking men in sleeveless shirts.
> 
> ...


And if they're not breeding for size, they're creating horrific squat monsters.

Poor, poor dogs


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Tragic.

They're deformed and I don't see how any dog can function normally with those shoulders.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Some of them were a more healthy physique, but sadly still being exploited as 'penis extensions' tho' !


True but again just pointing out size and mass rather than the sport they are under.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> And if they're not breeding for size, they're creating horrific squat monsters.
> 
> Poor, poor dogs


That last example is nothing short of horrific. How is that ever going to be able to walk without pain? 
It's breeders like who ever produced that poor animal who give breeders in general a bad name. All about the money, never about welfare. 
Ffs.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

it disgusts me, they they breed them like this and stupid people would fork out so much for these poor animals


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> That last example is nothing short of horrific. How is that ever going to be able to walk without pain?
> It's breeders like who ever produced that poor animal who give breeders in general a bad name. All about the money, never about welfare.
> Ffs.....


The scary thing is, a lot of these breeders take genuine pride in just how inbred these dogs are in order to get the desired 'type'


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> And if they're not breeding for size, they're creating horrific squat monsters.


Good grief  I've heard of them, they're called Toadline Bullies aren't they? And you can certainly see why, poor little things.

You should try searching the toadline tag on Instagram if you have it - it is truly sickening, all are described as 'bad ass girl' 'this boy is the bomb', and they're bragging about how squat these poor creatures are.

If this is not cruelty breeding than I don't know what is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

£45,000 for puppies of a dog that looks like a genetic experiment gone wrong. JEEEZ.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> And if they're not breeding for size, they're creating horrific squat monsters.
> 
> Poor, poor dogs


That last dog I never going to be able to walk, especially if they also expect it to carry 15kgs of extra weight, which seems to be the norm....
bloody idiots, who don't have the brain cells they were born with!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Good grief  I've heard of them, they're called Toadline Bullies aren't they? And you can certainly see why, poor little things.
> 
> You should try searching the toadline tag on Instagram if you have it - it is truly sickening, all are described as 'bad ass girl' 'this boy is the bomb', and they're bragging about how squat these poor creatures are.
> 
> If this is not cruelty breeding than I don't know what is.


Yeah, Toadline, Gottiline, the 'exotic bullies' or whatever they're calling them now


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah, Toadline, Gottiline, the 'exotic bullies' or whatever they're calling them now


Toadline exotics seems to be the in tag currently, just watching the 'breed expo' on Youtube. A good deal of the gentlemen are holding them are stringing them up by their necks as if they're some highly aggressive attack dog - I doubt they'd be able to outrun me without collapsing into a messy pile.

I just cannot wrap my head around why anyone feels the need to twist these animals into such extreme caricatures of themselves, they look like cartoons rather than living, breathing sentient creatures


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Appaling. Should be banned under animal cruelty law.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I found this on a blog I read - I think it says it all really doesn't? :Rage


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Toadline exotics seems to be the in tag currently, just watching the 'breed expo' on Youtube. A good deal of the gentlemen are holding them are stringing them up by their necks as if they're some highly aggressive attack dog - I doubt they'd be able to outrun me without collapsing into a messy pile.
> 
> I just cannot wrap my head around why anyone feels the need to twist these animals into such extreme caricatures of themselves, they look like cartoons rather than living, breathing sentient creatures


I thought that as well- Spike from Tom & Jerry springs to mind, & not in a good way


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought that as well- Spike from Tom & Jerry springs to mind, & not in a good way


That's who I was thinking of but couldn't remember his name  I'd love to see an expose done on these hardcore extremists - Hulk's breeder, the Toadline bloodline etc etc. Just to understood how they see 'power and beauty' whereas the rest of us see fat, unfit and unhealthy experiments. Dogs twisted to fit their owners needs for penile extensions


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> That's who I was thinking of but couldn't remember his name  I'd love to see an expose done on these hardcore extremists - Hulk's breeder, the Toadline bloodline etc etc. Just to understood how they see 'power and beauty' whereas the rest of us see fat, unfit and unhealthy experiments. Dogs twisted to fit their owners needs for penile extensions


I think unfortunately not everyone sees them as fat, unhealthy and deformed though. Otherwise no-one would buy them and they would be bred no more. It's sad and actually a bit insane that potential buyers are willing to put fashion and status above the health of their dog. I would also love to see an expose and also I would like to see some stories of people who have actually bought these dogs. You hear a lot about the breeders, not a lot from the people who take on these monstrosities. I wonder what life span is like and also what age the poor dog reached before the owner has to spend the same again as what they paid for the pup in the first place on vets bills. The whole thing disgusts me.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Aahlly said:


> also what age the poor dog reached before the owner has to spend the same again as what they paid for the pup in the first place on vets bills. The whole thing disgusts me.


The main stud dog for a large kennel (70 of these poor unfortunate souls!) was born in 2009 and died in 2014 - no age for a dog.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> The main stud dog for a large kennel (70 of these poor unfortunate souls!) was born in 2009 and died in 2014 - no age for a dog.


That's incredibly sad.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> The main stud dog for a large kennel (70 of these poor unfortunate souls!) was born in 2009 and died in 2014 - no age for a dog.


Being inbred, overweight & with such appalling conformation I'm surprised some live that long


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweety said:


> Tragic.
> 
> They're deformed and I don't see how any dog can function normally with those shoulders.


 Can they even walk?
WTF !


----------

